# Non c'è di che



## krebber

Che significa: "Non c'è di che"? Ho proprio lo visto.


----------



## Murphy

No problem, you're welcome, don't mention it, etc......


----------



## runningman

It's something equivalent to "Don't mention it" 
You can say that way when answering someone who has just thanked you


----------



## pane13

What does "Non c'è di che" mean in english?


----------



## SweetSoulSister

_Threads merged, thanks, SSS._


----------



## pane13

oh thank you! I tried searching it but for some reason I didn't find it.


----------



## giacinta

It means " think nothing of it" or " no problem"  and is said after somebody thanks you for something.

Giacinta


----------



## niklavjus

Non c'è di che. = there isn't reason.


----------



## **ellie**

Or simply: you're welcome? Is it any different? 

I didn't know "there isn't reason" I like it.


----------



## sam1978

I knew that it can mean: "Not at all!"


----------



## **ellie**

"Not at all" means NO AFFATTO, non PREGO! No?


----------



## sam1978

E' un dubbio che ho sempre avuto...


----------



## cscarfo

"Non c'è di che (scusarsi)" = Non c'è nulla di cui tu/Lei/voi/essi debba/debbano scusarsi.
Ciao


----------



## **ellie**

"Do you like Coca Cola" "Eww, not at all, I hate it!"

"Thank you for the favour you did" "Ohh you're welcome"

Hope it helps (??)


----------



## sam1978

Oh, yes... Now it's clearer... Thank you very much!


----------



## Sicanius

What about the expressions: you're welcome, no worries, no problems, don't mention it, that's alright;  are they all equivalent to mean "non c'è di che"?


----------



## **ellie**

yes and I've heard a lot: "it's ok" maybe very very informal


----------



## ElaineG

niklavjus said:


> Non c'è di che. = there isn't a reason [to thank me].


 


**ellie** said:


> "Not at all" means NO AFFATTO, non PREGO! No?


 

Not at all can be a way of saying "you're welcome".  It's like saying as nillavjus was trying to express, "There's nothing to thank me for."


----------



## gabrigabri

krebber said:


> Che significa: "Non c'è di che"? Ho proprio lo visto.




What do you mean??


----------



## Alxmrphi

I was just going to ask why nobody had corrected it to:

L'ho proprio visto.


----------



## gabrigabri

Alex_Murphy said:


> I was just going to ask why nobody had corrected it to:
> 
> L'ho proprio visto.




Did I read your mind??  

Alex, what you wrote is correct, but it still doesn't make sense!
Would you say in English: I really saw it??


----------



## Alxmrphi

I was under the impression here it meant the same as "appena" as I'm pretty confident it was intended that way.

L'ho appena visto...

I thought *proprio *was also correct here, for "I've* just *seen it"


----------



## gabrigabri

Alex_Murphy said:


> I was under the impression here it meant the same as "appena" as I'm pretty confident it was intended that way.
> 
> L'ho appena visto...
> 
> I thought *proprio *was also correct here, for "I've* just *seen it"



It would be: L'ho visto proprio ADESSO/ora
L'ho visto appena adesso.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah, I think that's what they meant to say

L'ho appena visto/ L'ho proprio visto adesso

Thanks for clearing that up gabgab


----------



## niklavjus

ElaineG said:


> niklavjus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non c'è di che. = there isn't a reason [to thank me].
> 
> 
> 
> "There's nothing to thank me for."
Click to expand...


 Thank you, Elaine, you are right. 
I should have done more accurate and I would have wrote "There isn't *any* reasons [to thank me]".

Ciao


----------



## ElaineG

niklavjus said:


> Thank you, Elaine, you are right.
> I should have been  more accurate and I would have wrote "There isn't *any* reasons [to thank me]".
> 
> Ciao


  Any takes a singular noun.


----------



## niklavjus

ElaineG said:


> Any takes a singular noun.


Grazie, Elaine.
Scusa se ti rispondo in italiano, ma non vorrei causare un eccessivo e inutile allungamento del thread.


----------



## badbadger

Hi,

If "non c'e' di che" means the same as "no worries, don't mention it, no problem" is it interchangeable with "figurati"?  And what other expressions can be used in the same context?

Many thanks...

Nick


----------



## giovannino

badbadger said:


> If "non c'e' di che" means the same as "no worries, don't mention it, no problem" is it interchangeable with "figurati"?


 
"Figurati" can always replace "non c'è di che" but it doesn't work the other way round. "Non c'è di che" can only be used to reply to someone who has just thanked you. "Figurati" can be used in a wider variety of contexts, for example as a reply to someone who apologized or said they hoped they hadn't bothered you etc.


----------



## rach252

Can you use non c'e' di che with clients in a work situation? Or is it too informal?
In English to say 'don't mention it' would be too informal however 'my pleasure' is very courteous.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

rach252 said:


> Can you use non c'e' di che with clients in a work situation?


Yes you can.


----------

